# Hardware/Software forum



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hrer is pretty cool hardware/software forum.

Rawforum.com


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

We have gave our hardware/software forum a new look. Everyone please come over and check it out and join for all your computer hardware/software needs


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks MUCH better! Congrats!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes, much improved, I'll stop by later tonight. I've been busy the past couple of nights.


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Here is a pretty cool deal. Every member to join our forum and produce 100 meaningful posts will get to pick the case badge of there choice furnished by RawForum.com.

THE STORY


----------

